# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  || FK Exclusive : Short Interview with Mr Bipin Chandran - Best Actor Script Writer||

## AJAY

ForumKeralam Presents...

An Exclusive Interview with Mr Bipin Chandran, script writer of the movie 'Best Actor'

*@ 'Best Actor' enna chithrathekkurichu
@  Ee chithram kaikaryam cheyunna 'haasyam' engane ullathanu.
@  Mammootty avatharippikkunna kadhaapathrathekkurichu.
@  Mammoottyyumayi 2 chithrangal work cheytha anubhavam.
@  Martin Prakkattu enna Puthumukha samvidhayakanekkurichu..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU-3oTZ9Syg]YouTube - www.forumkeralam.com-Interview with Mr.Bipin Chandran ('Best Actor' Writer)[/ame]
*

----------


## E Y E M A X

Thanks Ajay...kelkkatte!

----------


## P K M

*Thanks Ajay..*

----------


## sha

* thanks ajay...................*

----------


## MALABARI

anannamaare kalippu...thankyouuu

----------


## **Mr.PaVaNaAyI**

Thaanks !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sanchaari

ella padangalkkum fk-yil xclusive varunna avasthayaanallo...thank u guyzz..

----------


## samsha22

thanks ajay..repped

----------


## abcdmachan

*Thanks a lot Lakku anna and Ajay...........*

----------


## Samachayan

*thanx ajay and Lakkooran
*

----------


## Yuvaa

*Thanx Aajayettan and Lakkooran*

----------


## nryn

Thanks Ajay and Lakkooran...kettu nokatte...

----------


## PULSE

super...thanxx

----------


## asish

thanks to all...........

----------


## praviatfk

thanks ajay..

----------


## JIGSAW

*thanks ajay and luck... kettondirikyunnu!!

FK kyu vendi cheyyunna e sevanathinu*

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

Thanks Ajay......

----------


## Santi

thanks ..... :salut:

----------


## wideeyes

thanks ajay & lakku....

----------


## Shankarannan

thanks ajay

----------


## Merit

Oru rakshayum illa!!!!

----------


## Rohith

again n again.. fk rules!!

 :cheers:

----------


## Merit

Bipin nalla reethiyil thanne samsarichu.. abrupt ending aanallo? athenthu patti?

----------


## NAIRSAB

Thanx Praveen & Ajay bhais..

----------


## Lakkooran

> Bipin nalla reethiyil thanne samsarichu.. abrupt ending aanallo? athenthu patti?


Pulli nalla busy ayirunnu. last question complete cheyyunathinu munne oru important call vannu.So cut cheythu. atha avasanam anage ayi poye :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## NAIRSAB

> Pulli nalla busy ayirunnu. last question complete cheyyunathinu munne oru important call vannu.So cut cheythu. atha avasanam anage ayi poye



Naleyo mattannalo Martinte oru interview pratheekshikkamo praveen bhai???

----------


## HighnesS

Thanks Lakooran and Ajay for the exclusive............

----------


## Lakkooran

> Naleyo mattannalo Martinte oru interview pratheekshikkamo praveen bhai???


Not sure machan... :compress: BTW, innu urakkam onnumille :blackeye:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

*navagathanaya sree  martin prakkatt samvidhanam cheytha mammootty nayakanaya best actor......... lakkoorante shabdam... kidu macha*

----------


## Merit

> Pulli nalla busy ayirunnu. last question complete cheyyunathinu munne oru important call vannu.So cut cheythu. atha avasanam anage ayi poye


Kuzhappamilla.. Pulli bsy aayirikkum ennurappalle.. Ulla samayam kondu maximum parayan pulli shramichittundu...

----------


## Aromal

thanks ajay and lakkooran..........

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Thanks all....

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

thanks......

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Thanks.. FK can be considered as a synonym for the word 'exclusive' in English..

----------


## MALABARI

> Thanks.. FK can be considered as a synonym for the word 'exclusive' in English..


  :shaking:  :shaking:  :shaking:  :shaking:  :shaking:  :shaking:  :shaking:  :shaking:  :shaking:  :shaking:

----------


## maryland

thanks AJAY and Lakkooran...!

----------


## noonu

thanks lakku and ajay....

----------


## Saathan

thankss ajay n lakkooran....

----------


## veecee

thanks anna.....



> Thanks.. FK can be considered as a synonym for the word 'exclusive' in English..


 :cheers:

----------


## BIGBrother

> Thanks.. FK can be considered as a synonym for the word 'exclusive' in English..


ivan overakkum  :Brick wall:

----------


## BIGBrother

Thanks Guys for the xclusive..

----------


## chandru

addressing FK before release..it has become a norm now!

thanks ajay and lakko..

----------


## yash

*thanks ajay and lakku..... *

----------


## kiroo

thanks annna...

----------


## Wolverine

thanks ajay and lakko

----------


## Lakkooran

> thanks ajay and lakkooran..........





> Thanks all....





> thanks......





> Thanks.. FK can be considered as a synonym for the word 'exclusive' in English..





> thanks AJAY and Lakkooran...!





> thanks lakku and ajay....





> thankss ajay n lakkooran....





> Thanks Guys for the xclusive..





> addressing FK before release..it has become a norm now!
> 
> thanks ajay and lakko..





> *thanks ajay and lakku..... *





> thanks annna...





> thanks ajay and lakko


Welcome All!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Warlord

thanks ajay and lakkooran... great work........

----------


## AJAY

> Thanks Ajay...kelkkatte!





> *Thanks Ajay..*





> * thanks ajay...................*





> anannamaare kalippu...thankyouuu





> Thaanks !!!!!!!!!!





> ella padangalkkum fk-yil xclusive varunna avasthayaanallo...thank u guyzz..





> thanks ajay..repped





> *Thanks a lot Lakku anna and Ajay...........*





> *thanx ajay and Lakkooran
> *





> Thanks Ajay and Lakkooran...kettu nokatte...





> super...thanxx





> thanks to all...........





> thanks ajay..





> *thanks ajay and luck... kettondirikyunnu!!
> 
> FK kyu vendi cheyyunna e sevanathinu*





> Thanks Ajay......





> thanks .....





> thanks ajay & lakku....





> thanks ajay





> Oru rakshayum illa!!!!





> again n again.. fk rules!!





> Bipin nalla reethiyil thanne samsarichu.. abrupt ending aanallo? athenthu patti?





> Thanx Praveen & Ajay bhais..





> Thanks Lakooran and Ajay for the exclusive............





> thanks ajay and lakkooran..........





> Thanks all....





> thanks......





> Thanks.. FK can be considered as a synonym for the word 'exclusive' in English..





> thanks AJAY and Lakkooran...!





> thanks lakku and ajay....





> thankss ajay n lakkooran....





> thanks anna.....





> Thanks Guys for the xclusive..





> addressing FK before release..it has become a norm now!
> 
> thanks ajay and lakko..





> *thanks ajay and lakku..... *





> thanks annna...





> thanks ajay and lakko


welcome alllllllll...............

----------


## terminal

thanks ajay.....uchaku kelkam....

----------


## Lakkooran

> thanks ajay and lakkooran... great work........





> thanks ajay.....uchaku kelkam....



Welcome Machans

----------


## Balram

thnx ajay macha n lakoorji..  :cheers:

----------


## nanma

Thankx........

----------


## terminal

ippolanu kettathu...good work lakku n ajay............... :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Saathan

2nd page il poyallo...

----------


## Saathan

ee thread sticky akkunnatha nallathu illenkil adiyil pokum...

----------


## Lakkooran

> thnx ajay macha n lakoorji..





> Thankx........





> ippolanu kettathu...good work lakku n ajay...............



Welcome machans...

----------


## jithmathew2000

Thanks Ajay..

----------


## nambu1990

thnks ajay nd lakku......................

----------


## Lakkooran

> thnks ajay nd lakku......................


Welcome nambs

----------


## Kuttappaayi

Thanks annanmare

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

Avasaanam enthupatti?
Call cut aayo?

----------


## AJAY

> thanks ajay.....uchaku kelkam....





> thnx ajay macha n lakoorji..





> Thankx........





> ippolanu kettathu...good work lakku n ajay...............





> Thanks Ajay..





> thnks ajay nd lakku......................





> Thanks annanmare


*welcome bhaiiiiissss....*

----------

